# Where To Buy Sugar Cane Juice In Gympie Qld



## sarama (26/2/11)

hello everyone.. I found this forum and thought I'd join in as I had been finding out about how great sugar cane extract is.
We live in Gympie Qld and I would like to know if anyone can tell me where I can buy it around here either from a shop or local..preferably organic.
thanks


----------



## dougsbrew (26/2/11)

hi there, not sure if this is what your after but to my knowledge raw suger is the first stage of where cane juice extracted is dried. once refined with chemicals that strip out nutrients and colour it becomes white sugar. so raw sugar(organic) usually can be bought coles woolworths etc.


----------



## ratchie (26/2/11)

Try Yandina saturday market their is a guy who crushes cane and sells cupfulls of juice I think he sells bottles of it as well not cheap but nice.


----------

